# Wheel Hop



## BLK GOAT (Sep 18, 2005)

I have seen past posts about wheel hop issues and that bushing will help. Have any of you done the bushings and what kind did you use?
Also I would love a 1 piece driveline can anyone help me locate one?
Terry


----------



## Route 66 (May 30, 2005)

Try Gravanatuning.com bmrfabrication.com and difftechnics.com.au
They have all the suspension parts you could ever dream of.
Lot of goat owners have used Koni yellow adjustable rear shocks to curb the wheel hop with some success as well. 
Im planning on using Koni's, spacers on the rear springs for a tad more height and replacing all the bushings with polyurathane.
Happy hunting


----------



## gameover (May 13, 2005)

SLP rear sway bar and bushings help. PM GTODEALER, he can help. :cheers


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

We use the following which I stock!
SLP rear sway bar -
SLP sway bar poly links -
Harrop rear sub frame bushings -
Harrop rear cover -
Either Pedders rear springs or B&G springs - 
Let me know, actually I just sold the rear cover so I would have to order. :cheers


----------



## Route 66 (May 30, 2005)

GTODEALER, 
What's the Harrop rear covers going for?
And, Im looking for rear springs that might be a pinch taller than stock. I know Pedders are not, ..what about B&G?
I really want to avoid spacers but thats my only option right now...
Its keepng me from getting a nice set of 18" wheels due to fender rub issues.
Any ideas?


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Route 66 said:


> GTODEALER,
> What's the Harrop rear covers going for?
> And, Im looking for rear springs that might be a pinch taller than stock. I know Pedders are not, ..what about B&G?
> I really want to avoid spacers but thats my only option right now...
> ...


Well, the Harrop rear cover is 499.00 (I realize that is more than BMR but, I have to pay that plus shipping....) and I don't offer taller springs. I talked to Stacy at BMR yesterday and she said they haven't recieved their shipment yet from Harrop, something about they are still in customs. :cheers


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

Route 66 said:


> GTODEALER,
> What's the Harrop rear covers going for?
> And, Im looking for rear springs that might be a pinch taller than stock. I know Pedders are not, ..what about B&G?
> I really want to avoid spacers but thats my only option right now...
> ...


Ya I would like taller springs too. I dont remember is ther a rear sway bar now? Its hard and sounds like expensive to improve on perfection! But I definatly dont like the hop when I shift 1-2. Who would have good spring spacers if no springs were available.


----------



## Route 66 (May 30, 2005)

Holden said:


> Ya I would like taller springs too. I dont remember is ther a rear sway bar now? Its hard and sounds like expensive to improve on perfection! But I definatly dont like the hop when I shift 1-2. Who would have good spring spacers if no springs were available.



http://www.mcmaster.com
part number: 94045K512

A few folks at ls1gto.com are using these.
Also what I plan to use as well.
They are polyurethane washers .25" thick.


----------



## Route 66 (May 30, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> Well, the Harrop rear cover is 499.00 (I realize that is more than BMR but, I have to pay that plus shipping....) and I don't offer taller springs. I talked to Stacy at BMR yesterday and she said they haven't recieved their shipment yet from Harrop, something about they are still in customs. :cheers


I still may be interested.
But for now, its all about the cam install.
Come springtime, when the money tree blooms again, I will be doing the suspension upgrades....and the Harrop rear cover is near the top of the list.
OOPS! sorry BLK GOAT, got carried away...didnt mean to jack your thread. :cheers


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Route 66 said:


> I still may be interested.
> But for now, its all about the cam install.
> Come springtime, when the money tree blooms again, I will be doing the suspension upgrades....and the Harrop rear cover is near the top of the list.
> OOPS! sorry BLK GOAT, got carried away...didnt mean to jack your thread. :cheers


Thanks man! :cheers


----------



## BLK GOAT (Sep 18, 2005)

Hey that's ok Route we are all here for the same thing...Addiction to SPEED and POWER.


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

Route 66 said:


> http://www.mcmaster.com
> part number: 94045K512
> 
> A few folks at ls1gto.com are using these.
> ...


 Thanx for info may be just what I want


----------

